# ATV Accident



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My family has a farm and it butts up to my grandparent place. (Both are gone, now) My elderly aunt and a couple cousins have houses back on a lake that my grandfather and his brothers had dug back in the 1920s and '30's. 

The cousins have children that are late teens, bunch of boys. They all ride 4 - wheelers and dirt bikes. I've said for years they need helmets. No one listened. (I'm the oldest cousin and a fuddy duddy because I don't drink and do stupid things) .

I'm not sure the details but I know no helmet was worn. The ATV flipped on my cousin's 19 yr. old son last eve. He was killed instantly after his head hit a root. 

His mom and sister had just flown back to Fla. when the accident occurred. Imagine being met at the airport by a stunned husband and turning around to come right back.

What in the world do I say to my cousin? She and I were close as kids, but as adults, I haven't been able to go on all the trips etc. as I had the farm. So we are friendly, jut not best friends like 40 years ago. I feel so terrible for her.

WEAR HELMETS!!! Your head is fragile.....


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I am so sorry! You do not have to say anything. Just be there when she needs.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh no  I am so sorry

My best friend's brother was in a 4 wheeler accident. he and the 2 other boys were ok, but the boy who was driving got his head crushed by the roll cage. They pulled the plug. Then, exactly one year later, his mom lost her battle to cancer. We don't have a 4 wheeler anymore for that exact reason. If we need to check cows, we take a truck, or just walk out there. They are too dangerous. Especially too dangerous for kids who are not mature enough to operate them.

Again, I am so sorry


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> My family has a farm and it butts up to my grandparent place. (Both are gone, now) My elderly aunt and a couple cousins have houses back on a lake that my grandfather and his brothers had dug back in the 1920s and '30's.
> 
> The cousins have children that are late teens, bunch of boys. They all ride 4 - wheelers and dirt bikes. I've said for years they need helmets. No one listened. (I'm the oldest cousin and a fuddy duddy because I don't drink and do stupid things) .
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your family's loss. We all have our time to go, but so young is a tragedy and a great loss.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. That is just awful. Unfortunately there isn't much you can say. Maybe the other boys will learn from it.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

No need to say anything other than "I am sorry, and I am here for you."

Our children do not have motorized things, other than a roll cage enclosed go kart with harnesses. Just 2 years ago a boy in town was crushed by a 4wheeler. Helmet or not, wouldn't have mattered for him. They hate us for it now, watching the neighbor kids rolling around on toys all day.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I'm one of the only people in our saddle club who wears a helmet and I've taken a little teasing for it but I don't mind. I've had two concussions coming off horses with a helmet ON and I hate to think what state I'd be in if I hadn't been wearing one. My former riding instructor bashed her head falling off a horse without a helmet and ended up with permanent damage. She lost her sense of taste and smell and some of her memories, but she was darned lucky there wasn't any other brain damage. She usually wore a helmet but didn't that day because it was just a short little jaunt in the snow. Sure makes me think long and hard about ever getting on a horse without one.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Be yourself. Treat her like you would want people to treat you. Kindness, suppport, and listen. Be patient & kind.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

damfinos story reminds me of a friend. When she was 12 she was home alone and riding her horse even though she wasn't allowed to when nobody was home. The horse got spooked and flipped on top of her. The only reason she is still alive is because the brand new neighbors moving in herd her screams. She was in a wheelchair for I believe 3 years. She has some spinal damage, and still goes to the PT for her spine, knees, and shoulders.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you all. Everyone was there tonight. Including his 3 cousins he was riding with. The emotions and sadness were so thick you could cut it with a dull knife. His mom, well, she is beside herself. Bad deal all around. 

You just never know when it's your time to go....


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I’m so sorry for your loss. That is so terrible. Helmets are very important. 

Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

Very good advice by all.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

All our prayers to you and yours. Body language speaks volumes and kind gestures show you care.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

(grouphug) My cousin is not doing well at all, her husband is worse. I've done lots of listening! (in between goat chores- that never ends!) Well, they head back to Fla. with the coffin in cargo, I think tomorrow. They live in Tampa, so all the friends etc. are there. Hopefully, the friends will help them weather this horrible storm. Thank you again for all your kind comments.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Continued prayers for your family.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

More prayers coming.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Many prayers to you and your family. The loss of a child is devastateing. Its takes time to even want to try and get better. I suggest grief counseling. It really helped us through our loss. Being honest/kind/ and just listening helps soooo much. Its a rough road.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Many prayers for you and your family. Losing a child is an unimaginable loss. Prayers for all.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

To answer your question what do you say? Anything you say spoken with compassion, and sincerity will be fine. Understanding this is not something that will truly ever pass. One thing you can do is to be there for them and be supportive and try to help them adjust to a new normal. 

praying for you and yours that God gives you the strength to get through it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Older thread, but that was very well said.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Older thread, but that was very well said.


Sadly experience teaches hard lessons.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I try and email her every week. They are taking life one day at a time. She said she is waiting to see if things get brighter. She said her life seems a monochrome grey!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

